# Anyone else hate Apple's new IOS7?



## Tailgunner (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't have time right now to go over everything but for starters, the new Icons look like Kindergarten art work! It's clear Apple is targeting younger consumers, I'm talking Junior High and younger...like 5th graders.


----------



## Gadsdan (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had iOS 7 for almost 3 months now (beta) and at first I would have agreed with you. Eventually you do get used to it, just give it some time.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 20, 2013)

I kind of agree. It's too "bubbly" for my taste.


----------



## coolpteff (Sep 20, 2013)

I like UI and new features, But I had the battery drain after installing iOS 7.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 20, 2013)

From what I can tell it's far more functional.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 20, 2013)

One major advantage I've found is that you can set it to update your apps as they become available, without you being involved.  But yes, everything is a big sparkly, colorful production on the new ios and I'm not a fan of form over function.


----------



## play18now (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it's very cartoony, and that doesn't really work if you have a picture in the background, but I do like some of the functions a lot.  Otherwise I'm sort of indifferent to it.  Aesthetically I'm not a fan, but it works.  It fixed the problem my phone had where it didn't alert me when I would get texts so I'm happy about that.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> From what I can tell it's far more functional.



I agree with this more than anything. It is different but I like how you can close things with a swipe instead of the little x. The rest for me is a nice change of pace after having iPhones for 4+ years now. Ready to upgrade to the iPhone 5s and get the full benefits of iOS7.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 20, 2013)

Cartoony and too colorful? No. More like minimalist and modern.

And significantly more functional and user friendly than iOS 6 and before.

Are they blatantly stealing from Android? Uh, yeah. Definitely. But, has Android/Google been doing the same thing since the iPhone was first launched in 2007? Absolutely.

Anyone who hates iOS 7 for anything other than personal aesthetic taste is ignorant of its capabilities.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 20, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Ready to upgrade to the iPhone 5s and get the full benefits of iOS7.



Which is exactly what Apple wants you to do. That's why most of the coolest parts of iOS 7 work best on the 5s. That's the beauty of the same company being in total control of the whole ecosystem.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 20, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Cartoony and too colorful? No. More like minimalist and modern.
> 
> Anyone who hates iOS 7 for anything other than personal aesthetic taste is ignorant of its capabilities.



Yes, it does have better function but it's Cartoony, too colorful, and the contacts pages are plain and difficult to understand. The key board on my Ipad matches the color scheme of TPF's reply screen..I can barely tell what I'm replying to? And what's up with the Disney, ESPN, and Yahoo icons at the top of my Ipad? I don't want that crap!


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 20, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> Yes, it does have better function but it's Cartoony, too colorful, and the contacts pages are plain and difficult to understand. The key board on my Ipad matches the color scheme of TPF's reply screen..I can barely tell what I'm replying to? And what's up with the Disney, ESPN, and Yahoo icons at the top of my Ipad? I don't want that crap!



Did you have iOS 6 for like one day before upgrading to iOS 7? The contacts menu is virtually identical with different typography. I fail to see how it's different.


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it does have better function but it's Cartoony, too colorful, and the contacts pages are plain and difficult to understand. The key board on my Ipad matches the color scheme of TPF's reply screen..I can barely tell what I'm replying to? And what's up with the Disney, ESPN, and Yahoo icons at the top of my Ipad? I don't want that crap!
> ...



Say wut? The Contact menu is close but the individual contact pages are completely different. 

It's nothing a trip to the AT&T store can't fix.


----------



## Tee (Sep 20, 2013)

Just picked up the 5s today. Love it!


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2013)

Two 14 year old girls were jumping up and down and screaming when their download finished at my house. Then I heard a lot of...OMGs and giggling. I guess they liked it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Two 14 year old girls were jumping up and down and screaming when their download finished at my house. Then I heard a lot of...OMGs and giggling. I guess they liked it.



That seems to be Apple's target market...10-18 year old kids. I'm a 40 year old adult, I don't need colorful phones and cartoony icons.


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 20, 2013)

I enjoyed the update. Many functional upgrades on top of a much more aesthetically pleasing lock screen.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't upgraded yet because it seems like they made some things more complicated or it takes longer to do certain things. idk. I'm probably not going to upgrade until I absolutely have to.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 20, 2013)

On my Android device I felt the launcher UI was a little lacking.

So I downloaded a new one and replaced it.

Novel concept.

I've seen IOS7.  If I was still on my iphone, I'd be on a rampage about now.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2013)

Tailgunner said:
			
		

> I'm a 40 year old adult, I don't need colorful phones and cartoony icons.



You ought to buy a subscription to The New York Times. AKA "the Old Gray Lady".

Urban Dictionary: Old Gray Lady


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 20, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> I haven't upgraded yet because it seems like they made some things more complicated or it takes longer to do certain things. idk. I'm probably not going to upgrade until I absolutely have to.



It's just the opposite. Things are easier and faster to do.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 21, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> It's just the opposite. Things are easier and faster to do.



Meh, maybe it depends on the features. My friend was showing me as it seemed like the some things were changes for no particular reason such as the notifications. 

And his text messages were white text on top of neon green speech bubbles. I'm sure that can be changed, but why is a design choice that terrible the default? :/


----------



## Tiller (Sep 21, 2013)

I like the new quick menu. I really like that the menu includes both the flashlight and calculator, which I use often. I like the new Siri functionality, although I rarely use it. And I also love the fact that apps update themselves.  

But I just don't like the aesthetics. If we could keep the old look with the new functionality, that would be preferable IMO.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 21, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > It's just the opposite. Things are easier and faster to do.
> ...



What do you mean the notifications changed for no reason? Notification center used to be just cluttered with everything. Now with the 3 sections today, everything and missed its a lot less cluttered.  Also the addition of the current weather to notification center is really quite nice.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 23, 2013)

I downloaded the update last night.

The only thing I couldn't figure out is how to turn off apps running in the background. While having lunch at my favorite coffee spot today, I asked one of the employees if she had the new OS. She got me dialed in on it.

The only other thing I really notice is that it seems to take an extremely long time to charge.

Other than that, it's six of one, half dozen of the other as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## ronlane (Sep 23, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Because it was time for a change and after window 8 and it's phone compatible os, they couldn't screw it up any worse than Microsoft. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 23, 2013)

manaheim said:


> On my Android device I felt the launcher UI was a little lacking.
> 
> So I downloaded a new one and replaced it.
> 
> ...



Isn't it nice to have 1000's of choices!  

I currently have Apex, Go Launcher EX and TouchWiz.  I like to tinker.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 23, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> And his text messages were white text on top of neon green speech bubbles. I'm sure that can be changed, but why is a design choice that terrible the default? :/



I haven't changed any settings, and my text "bubbles" are white for incoming and blue for outgoing...


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 23, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > And his text messages were white text on top of neon green speech bubbles. I'm sure that can be changed, but why is a design choice that terrible the default? :/
> ...



You get blue for outgoing if the person you are sending to has iMessage linked to their phone number. It will be green if it is being sent as a regular txt message and not using iMessage. iOS 6 was the same blur for iMessage green for regular txt.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 23, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Huh, yeah. Looking at different texts, some are blue and some are green. I don't know who's got what on their phones. I'm just sending texts...


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 23, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 23, 2013)

I've decided on a Galaxy S4 but just can't get the time to go get one. Last weekend was a blur and this week is booked solid. Next weekend looks the same as last weekend. That's the last time I get excited about the newest iPhone, they side swipe you with a crapy IOS.


----------



## snerd (Sep 24, 2013)

I like it. Using a solid, darker wallpaper it's a pleasure to view.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 25, 2013)

I just updated both iPhone and iPad mini, loving it.


----------



## texkam (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking forward to Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 25, 2013)

texkam said:


> Looking forward to Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu



Looks awesome!


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't hate it, cus I don't even use it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 25, 2013)

...thinking about setting my iPhone to video mode and dropping it off our 8th floor parking garage. Who knows, it may survive and make for a cool video lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 25, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> ...thinking about setting my iPhone to video mode and dropping it off our 8th floor parking garage. Who knows, it may survive and make for a cool video lol



On the topic of your main issue of contact cards...




 How exactly is this more complicated or harder to use? It's basically the same thing with more accessible buttons that require less work on your end than in iOS 6.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > ...thinking about setting my iPhone to video mode and dropping it off our 8th floor parking garage. Who knows, it may survive and make for a cool video lol
> ...



It's just not for me and I'm not a fan of acquiring a taste for something, if I don't like it, I find something I do like.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 30, 2013)

Update: I picked up a Galaxy S4 Active. Its different but I'm really digging it.


----------



## Dark5ide (Sep 30, 2013)

its ok. it don't bother me much. it'll just take a lil getting used to the new format look


----------



## mitchelrasmuss (Oct 1, 2013)

Apple without steve jobs is not crap, but is not as&#65279; great as it used to be. I mean, iOS 7 is so buggy, steve jobs wouldn't release it like that and iPhone 5C...lol, they are promoting it and don't even make a single commercial for 5S? LMAO​


----------



## Arno (Oct 1, 2013)

Its absolutely rubbish, decided to upgrade the iPad first, and now the iPad is so slow - wish I cam roll back to IOS6!!!

Phone will stay on 6 whilst they sort out their issues!!


----------



## ffarl (Oct 1, 2013)

Just putting this out there.  If any questions come up about ios7, I know a good place to go for info!

http://www.iphoneforums.net/
http://www.ipadforums.net/


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol Forum pusher!


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 1, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Just putting this out there.  If any questions come up about ios7, I know a good place to go for info!
> 
> iPhone Forum
> iPad Forum



I like the iPhone forum, especially the video of someone introduction their 5S to a 50 BMG haha. I really miss my 50 BMG rile   Maybe I'll introduce my old iPhone 4 to one of my AKs and a stack of 75 rd drums lol


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it's ok. I just need to get a 5S to run it optimally.


----------

